# Simatic Field PG & S5 / S7



## digabu (8 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal einige .... hoffe auf eure Hilfe. Seit kurzem gehören SPS Simatic S5 und S7 zum meinen Aufgaben... Mein Ausbildung S5 liegt aber schon 10 Jahre zurück .... 


Nun suche ich Tutorials zu folgenden Punkten:

Simatic Field PG an S5 und S7 anschließen und ablaufende Programm mitverfolgen
Step 5 und Step 7 mit Simatic Field PG erlernen
Fehlersuche
Ja ... gern auch andere Tutorials ... Leider kommt für meine Firma zur Zeit kein Kurs in frage ... nun muss ich im Selbststudium alles erlernen ....

Bin für jede hilfe dankbar ...

Bye 

digabu


----------



## pylades (8 Juli 2008)

digabu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mal einige .... hoffe auf eure Hilfe. Seit kurzem gehören SPS Simatic S5 und S7 zum meinen Aufgaben... Mein Ausbildung S5 liegt aber schon 10 Jahre zurück ....
> 
> ...



Hier hast Du erstmal jede Menge zum Selbststudium:

http://www2.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm

Pylades


----------



## digabu (8 Juli 2008)

Danke Pylades .... mit S7 Unterlagen wär ich schon mal versorgt 

Aber von S5 hab ich noch nichts entdeckt... Vielleicht haste das auch noch was ...

Gern dürft ihr mir weitere Unterlagen zeigen ... ach ja ... gern dürft ihr mir auch Bücher empfehlen, die mir helfen.

Bye


----------



## Hoyt (8 Juli 2008)

Hallo

Handbücher Field PG:    http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805333&treeLang=de

Handbücher Step 5:    http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805346&treeLang=de


Gruss Hoyt


----------



## digabu (10 Juli 2008)

Auch dir Hoyt ... DANKE ...

werd ich gleich mal rein schauen....

Bye


----------



## digabu (10 Juli 2008)

Ich habe grad deine Links aufgerufen, Hoyt.

Mich würde interessieren, welches Handbuch zu Step 5 genau gemeint hast. Magst du mir vielleicht den Link von dem Download posten? Momentan werden mir ca. 160 Teile angezeigt...

Danke vorab.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juli 2008)

* Basispaket STEP 5*
*STEP 5 V7.2
STEP 5 V6.5

Field PG
Field PG P4
Field PG M
Field PG M2

*... solltest halt wissen oder rausfinden, was du hast ...


----------



## digabu (10 Juli 2008)

Also ich habe

*Simatic Field PG P4*
*Step 7 V5.3 SP1*
*Step 7 - Micro/WIN V4.0*
*Setp 5 V7.23*

Simatic Field PG P4 ist ja nichts anderes wie ein Laptop ... Computer sind für mich kein Thema ... mir gehts um die Sachen die ich im ersten Beitrag geschrieben habe ...

Kann ich einfach mein Field PG an der laufenden S7 anhängen, vielleicht mit Schreibschutz und dann das ablaufende Programm mitverfolgen? Wenn ja ... kann mir wer kurze Anleitung dazu schreiben?

Bye


----------



## vladi (10 Juli 2008)

*kurze Anleitung ist gut..*

..und dann noch kurze Anleitung für das, was im Programm drin steht und was das alles ist..

Du bist lustig..

V.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juli 2008)

digabu schrieb:


> Kann ich einfach mein Field PG an der laufenden S7 anhängen, vielleicht mit Schreibschutz und dann das ablaufende Programm mitverfolgen? Wenn ja ... kann mir wer kurze Anleitung dazu schreiben?



ja, kannst du!
es gibt unterschiedliche kommunikationswege!
wenn du das PG zur anlage tragen möchtest bietet sich die benutzung der MPI-verbindung an. die MPI-schnittstelle ist beim PG P4 (anders als die serielle und die parallele - was die sich dabei gedacht haben weiß ich leider nicht, zum glück ist es beim M wieder "richtig") integriert. du brauchst also nur noch ein entsprechendes MPI-kabel - z.b. 6ES7 901-0BF00-0AA0

das steckst du an die MPI-schnittstelle der S7-CPU und die deines rechners - soviel zur hardware. 

dann startest du den SIMATIC Manager
überprüfst als erstes deine verbindungseinstellungen:
Extras -> PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen...
wählst den CP (bei mir ist es 5611) bei dem hinten in klammern MPI steht
OK und bestätigen
jetz mal schauen, ob die cpu erreichbar ist:
Zielsystem -> Erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen
da müßte ein über MPI erreichbares objekt erscheinen ...

nun ist die frage: hast du die projekte oder willst du, todesmutig und zum scheitern verurteilt, mit dem online abzug der cpu arbeiten?

wenn du die projekte da hast, dann: Datei -> Öffnen... Projekt auswählen, wenn es nicht in der Liste steht klickst du auf durchsuchen.

wenn das projekt offen ist hangelst du dich mal zum ordner Bausteine durch (liegt hinter 'station' - 'cpu' - 'programm') klickst da den OB1 mal doppelt an - es öffnet sich der KOP/AWL/FUP-Editor ... oben in der Buttonleiste findest du eine Brille (alternativ Strg+F7) ... anklicken -> gucken


----------



## digabu (10 Juli 2008)

Danke vierlagig ...

Ich will ja nicht frech wirken, aber vierlagig ... kannst du mir genau so ne Anleitung auch für S5 schreiben?

Dazu noch die Fragen ... wenn ich das Simatic Field PG auf Werkseinstellungen setze ... wäre alles was auf den Laptop war weg ... Kann ich auch das laufende Programm aus der S5 und S7 laden ... bevor ich es mitverfolge? Ich kann nicht sagen, ob die gespeicherten Programme im Fiel PG auch die aktuellen in S5 oder S7 sind ... Von S5 und S7 Programme auf Field PG übertragen ... 
wäre sehr gut *ROFL* 


Ich bin dir auf jeden Fall dankbar vierlagig .... 

Bye


----------



## digabu (10 Juli 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> ..und dann noch kurze Anleitung für das, was im Programm drin steht und was das alles ist..
> 
> Du bist lustig..
> 
> V.


 
Vorerst brauche ich S5 oder S7 nicht progra ...

Doch warten ... und wenn Störrungen auftreten, diese dann finden ... das ist das wichtige ...


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juli 2008)

digabu schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht sagen, ob die gespeicherten Programme im Fiel PG auch die aktuellen in [...] S7 sind ...



bausteine vergleichen ... unter extras ...


----------



## Ralle (10 Juli 2008)

digabu schrieb:


> Danke vierlagig ...
> 
> Ich will ja nicht frech wirken, aber vierlagig ... kannst du mir genau so ne Anleitung auch für S5 schreiben?
> 
> ...



Du kannst das zwar vom AG laden und mitverfolgen, aber viele wichtig Dinge, wie Symbolik, Zeilenkommentare, DB-Strukturierungen wären dann unwiederbringlich verloren und du würdest dich garantiert überhaupt nicht mehr in den Programmen zurechtfinden. Daher immer die Offline-Programme sichern! Man kann über Bausteinvergleiche, sowohl in Step5 als auch in Step7 feststellen, ob die Programme auf Festplatte und in der SPS identisch sind!


----------



## digabu (10 Juli 2008)

Ok Ralle .... werd gleich mal Field PG sichern .... einfach mal alles auf CD .... 

Mit Step 5 steh ich noch auf Kriegsfuss ...

Also ich starte Step 5 ...

dann ??? Projekt Laden oder wie komm ich zum Punkt vergleichen und mitverfolgen?


----------

